# MTB - RAW Friday 6/25, CT East



## mondeo (Jun 24, 2010)

Rez, Case, whatever. Anyone up for it?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Rez, Case, whatever. Anyone up for it?



I think Jeff and Trev are riding the Rez around 4:30ish


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I think Jeff and Trev are riding the Rez around 4:30ish



Tim-may would be correct. Shooting for 4:30 at the WH Res, just waiting to hear back from Trev if he is a definite.


----------



## Trev (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Tim-may would be correct. Shooting for 4:30 at the WH Res, just waiting to hear back from Trev if he is a definite.



I'll have that classified information to you over the next few hours.. kthxbia.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Trev said:


> I'll have that classified information to you over the next few hours.. kthxbia.



Still eagerly waiting for this info.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Tim-may would be correct. Shooting for 4:30 at the WH Res, just waiting to hear back from Trev if he is a definite.


I'll be there, possibly a few minutes late.


----------



## Trev (Jun 25, 2010)

I am in.

The plan is.... 4:30  normal spot... normal route..  9+ miles.. game on.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Trev said:


> I am in.
> 
> The plan is.... 4:30  normal spot... normal route..  9+ miles.. game on.



See you then, I might be slower than usual since this will be my third day straight riding.

I also have my camera, have to see if we can take some clean pics instead of the blurry ones we got from Tyler Mill!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'll be there, possibly a few minutes late.



We'll give you a few minutes!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I am going to give the flat pedals and shin guards another try today.


----------



## Trev (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think I am going to give the flat pedals and shin guards another try today.



Give the short bus a try too.


Adam is coming as well...


Mike, Adam, Jeff, Trev... nice little gang o' thugs for the rez.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Trev said:


> Give the short bus a try too.
> 
> 
> Adam is coming as well...
> ...



How about your other boy GPS Dave, he in?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Trebber posing with a drop






[/IMG]

Hitting the drop, too bad the camera man had bad eye/finger coordination.





[/IMG]
And yes he did land it perfectly!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Mondeo launching it


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 25, 2010)

Way to go bud!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

I almost could of had a law suit against them, I just about ran thru a bright orange safety fence!

Other highlite, I almost bought the farm on the fast down hill too, was riding flat pedals and one foot bounced/slipped off. Thank god for all my biking skills I was able to ride it out, well actually it was 99% luck, 1% skill!

Think I am going back to clipless for now.


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I almost could of had a law suit against them, I just about ran thru a bright orange safety fence!
> 
> Other highlite, I almost bought the farm on the fast down hill too, was riding flat pedals and one foot bounced/slipped off. Thank god for all my biking skills I was able to ride it out, well actually it was 99% luck, 1% skill!
> 
> Think I am going back to clipless for now.



Interesting... not that I want to hit crazy stuff like you guys, but after my last ride at the Rez (which, I'll admit now, scared me, as tame as it was in comparison to what you guys do) I've had a strong desire to go back to flat pedals for anything techy. 

Glad you didn't buy the farm. Keep riding with them, though, and it may happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I almost could of had a law suit against them, I just about ran thru a bright orange safety fence!
> 
> Other highlite, I almost bought the farm on the fast down hill too, was riding flat pedals and one foot bounced/slipped off. Thank god for all my biking skills I was able to ride it out, well actually it was 99% luck, 1% skill!
> 
> Think I am going back to clipless for now.



you need to ride a bit loser / smoother on flat pedals to keep your feet in contact with the pedal. It will take a bit to get used to but make you a better rider in the process. Just like clippless, flats are not for everyone.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

severine said:


> Interesting... not that I want to hit crazy stuff like you guys, but after my last ride at the Rez (which, I'll admit now, scared me, as tame as it was in comparison to what you guys do) I've had a strong desire to go back to flat pedals for anything techy.
> 
> Glad you didn't buy the farm. Keep riding with them, though, and it may happen sooner rather than later.



Seemed on a lot of the rocky rooty stuff that I usually ride right thru and don't think twice about had my feet bouncing off the pedals today. I am also starting to ride thru this stuff with a lot more speed now which isn't helping.


----------

